

EmotionML: A new W3C markup language for expression emotions - bigstorm
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/07/EmotionML

======
s2r2
<emotion>

<category name="This must be a joke"/> <intensity value="1.0"/>

</emotion>

~~~
zephyrfalcon
It does look like an April Fool's joke, doesn't it? I had to check the date on
the article...

------
jacquesm
This is much more useful and less frivolous than you'd probably think at first
glance. Think about it, emotion underlies almost every other medium that we
use to communicate, emotions are the most primitive indicators of how a person
feels and each and every other medium that we've used to express ourselves in
has a way of 'pushing' those emotional buttons somehow.

To know which emotional buttons are attached to which part of a piece of
writing, a movie, a piece of music and so on can help a lot in both selecting
things to fit or counter a mood and it can help in analysing content in an
automated way (even if the annotation has to be done by hand).

------
Samuel_Michon
From the article:

 _"There are various emotion category sets, the shortest one being Paul
Ekman’s, containing six basic emotions having facial expressions: anger,
disgust, fear, happiness, sadness, and surprised."_

Tags are fine ofcourse, but how does one go about mapping these to something
useful to a user? Images? ASCII emoticons?

Lemme take a stab at it:

 _anger_ >:(

 _digust_ D8

 _fear_ 8-[

 _happiness_ :D

 _sadness_ :'(

 _surprised_ 8O

------
Yaggo
Looks like a joke, but seems to be real. From the draft:

    
    
        Use cases for EmotionML can be grouped into three broad types:
    
        Manual annotation of material involving emotionality,
        such as annotation of videos, of speech recordings,
        of faces, of texts, etc;
    
        Automatic recognition of emotions from sensors,
        including physiological sensors, speech recordings,
        facial expressions, etc., as well as from multi-modal
         combinations of sensors;
    
        Generation of emotion-related system responses, which
        may involve reasoning about the emotional implications
        of events, emotional prosody in synthetic speech, facial
        expressions and gestures of embodied agents or robots,
        the choice of music and colors of lighting in a room, etc.

------
DjDarkman
Is it just me or using XML to describe emotions is just stupid....

Even if I pretended this was something to be taken serious, I doubt there is a
device that can register emotions or that a psychologist would write this
trash instead of forming plain old English sentences.

~~~
wlievens
I'm pretty sure there must be video analysis software out there that's capable
of figuring out whether people look angry.

------
mkr-hn
The abstract offers what I think is a good reasoning for this.

<http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-emotionml-20100729/>

------
mkramlich
I got yer W3C emotion markup language right here:

:P

------
motters
This does make sense for use on robots which display some sort of "face" on a
screen, or for some chatbots.

